
Why I bought your software - mijustin
https://justinjackson.ca/software-saas-product-marketing/
======
mijustin
I was trying to honestly describe the emotional battle I had inside of me as I
made the purchase.

Not all my thoughts were rational; but I think that's the point! Customers
aren't as rational as we think they are.

If we're trying to optimize for people buying we need to assuage their
emotional needs as well as their functional requirements.

------
danresf
Great article!!! And the follow up video, even better.

~~~
bhufford
Agreed.

------
shime
Great article! Thanks for sharing!

